

Ask HN: Stemmers in ruby, any good? or should I just go ahead and write my own? - arindam_

The most popular option seems to be https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;aurelian&#x2F;ruby-stemmer. But its kinda outdated and gives poor-ish results.
&quot;why&quot; becomes &quot;whi&quot;, &quot;people&quot; becomes &quot;peopl&quot; and a lot lot many incorrect ones.<p>Something like Solr&#x27;s reduction to stems is what I was hoping for to be able to use it in my project.<p>Thinking of going for a full port of Porter&#x27;s stemming. Thoughts?
======
danso
Thanks for asking this, I'd also be interested in knowing...

Did you try the uea-stemmer? Also pretty old: [https://github.com/ealdent/uea-
stemmer](https://github.com/ealdent/uea-stemmer)

Also, there's the treat gem, which is an all-in-one package...it uses both the
stemmer you mentioned and the uea one...so maybe that's it for Rubyists.

[https://github.com/louismullie/treat](https://github.com/louismullie/treat)

------
boyter
[https://github.com/raypereda/stemmify](https://github.com/raypereda/stemmify)

Not a Ruby guy so no idea if its any good, but it is the implementation linked
from here
[http://tartarus.org/~martin/PorterStemmer/](http://tartarus.org/~martin/PorterStemmer/)

